# startup sublimation supplies?



## dmhorn156 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Die Sublimation Ink*

I am new at this....I want to make mugs,tshirts, tiles...preatty much everything...should I use dye sublimation inks and which brand...any recomendations where I can get it.cheaply..should it be a cartridge or from a bag..etc...I am new to all this... Also I was thinking of the epson1280 printer any commmetns.thanks THanks in advance for your help....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

These articles should help out: http://www.dyesub.org/articles.php

Getting Started in Dye Sublimation - Help, What Do I Need?
http://www.dyesub.org/articles/whatdoineed.php


----------



## dmhorn156 (Aug 8, 2006)

Rodney said:


> These articles should help out: http://www.dyesub.org/articles.php
> 
> Getting Started in Dye Sublimation - Help, What Do I Need?
> http://www.dyesub.org/articles/whatdoineed.php


do you recomend a vendor of this stuff that has great prices?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dmhorn156 said:


> do you recomend a vendor of this stuff that has great prices?


Sure, check out the companies here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_sponsoroffers.htm


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Die Sublimation Ink*

Coastal business supplies will ship orders over $150 for free. You could start there but check out others prices. 

We purchased the epson 1280 from PC Universe. Pretty good price and we got a $100 rebate from epson. 

We also purchased the sawgrass bulk delivery system and inks. Everyone was the same price. We got a 'show special' because we went to the Long Beach show but if you look around you can find the pricing is pretty standard. 

For shirts you will not be able to dye-sub 50/50 or cotton shirts with satisfactory results. The vapor apparel does sublimate very well and our tests so far have been pretty good. 

You mentioned 'get it cheaply'. I am not sure what this means but you should be careful about cheap and inexpensive, they are not the same thing. 

We have found that the products sell themselves. I just make a few of what I want to sell and take them where I want to sell them. When asked 'where did you get that?'......cha-ching! I did it this morning. One person had ordered a coffee mug from me. I delivered it to him while he was at his coffee club meeting and 30 minutes later I had 8 more sales. When I deliver the 8 I will probably get some more sales. I didn't even have to work at it. The guy I sold the coffee mug to showed each person in the club and asked them to buy one. 

Now, you may say selling one at a time is too much work for too little profit but consider this. One day one of these guys or someone they know will want to purchase 100 mugs/shirts/or whatever and will give me a call. 

Anyway, we use Coastal Business Supply, SEPS Graphics, NovaChrome USA, Shirt Supplier and a few others for supplies. Each of these companies can be found on the internet and all have friendly and helpful people working for them. 

Good luck and come back with any more questions that you have.


----------



## dmhorn156 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Die Sublimation Ink*

thanks so much.....who did you get your inks from and where do you get your tshirts from? I really appreciate your help...its nice to know that there are nice people out in the world


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We purchased Vapor Apparel shirts from both SEPS Graphics and from TR Distributors. Our ink came from NovaChrome USA.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

dmhorn,

Where are you located? It is always best to pick stuff up if possible to avoid shipping charges. You will also find that it becomes difficult to stock all the different options (Shirt sizes / colors, metal or plastic license plates, different styles of mugs,...), so if you have a close source it is not as necessary. Someone here might know if there is one close to you. Otherwise, you just have to group your orders so that you minimize shipping expense or get it for free. Good luck.

Mark


----------



## dmhorn156 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am in NOrthern NJ


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not sure exactly where RPL Supplies (www.rplsupplies.com) is in NJ to you, but they are someone you should contact. Worse case scenario they are a 1-day ship zone from you. Ask for Michael K. I see him at every show and he is very knowledgable. I think he is a Speaker at the NBM/Printwear and ISS Shows as well. Good luck.

Mark


----------



## dmhorn156 (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks to all


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> Not sure exactly where RPL Supplies (www.rplsupplies.com) is in NJ to you, but they are someone you should contact. Worse case scenario they are a 1-day ship zone from you. Ask for Michael K. I see him at every show and he is very knowledgable. I think he is a Speaker at the NBM/Printwear and ISS Shows as well. Good luck.
> 
> Mark


Michael is a good guy. He can you sell everything you need. I would be concernded about the quality of some of the blanks like shirts and hats but overall I liked the guy when I met him at the Long Beach show.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone know a supplier near Tampa Florida?


----------

